# My plum crazy ar-15 lower review



## Bamafan4life (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys i just got my plum crazy ar-15 lower like i said i was going to, i may upload a video to the tube with a review but heres what i think over the last couple of hours


Pros
Light wieght took the upper off my dpms a2 which weighs in around 8 pound all together and slaped it on this lower and boom its 6 1/2 pounds. couldnt imagine it with one of the pencil barrels, which is probly what i will buy to sit on the upper permantly

Price, only payed 120$ out the door for it.

It seems sturdy enough for my use, and seems like it should hold up, everything is realy tight, but i wouldnt head to iraq with one just yet.

The stock tube is metal, and the stock is sturdy and pretty long fully extended which is good for me sence my arms are a little longer than the average mans.

Lifetime warranty

Cons,
 Kind of plain looking but i was told the colored versions will be available in 2-3 months.

If a part in the lower breaks you can ethier do two things send it back since it has a lifetime warranty or replace the whole parts kit (yes a dpms or any other brand will fit but the parts will not work with theres)

You can put it on safe with the hammer down which i do not like because it could cause confusion leading to damage in the lower because you can not pull the hammer back with the safety on and none of my other ar's do it and if i was in a panic i would probly pull the charging handle realy hard and it might break the hammer or something leaving the gun usless.

The cerial number is under the safety more ackward than to cause a problem.



Well if you have any other questions just ask me like i said i will probly post a video later this week.


----------



## LaRue (Jun 24, 2010)

That's REALLY weird about the hammer and safety function.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bamafan4life said:


> Hey guys i just got my plum crazy ar-15 lower like i said i was going to, i may upload a video to the tube with a review but heres what i think over the last couple of hours
> 
> 
> Pros
> ...



deal breaker.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 25, 2010)

yea but i will be buying anouther for the price you can not go wrong


----------



## HerkyBird (Jun 25, 2010)

Aim Surplus has stripped lowers right now for $60.


----------



## atl3128 (Jun 25, 2010)

May I ask where you got the Plum Crazy lower for $120.00 if you dont mind sending me a pm. I am thinking of using one for a dedicated  22lr.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Any dealer can get them for around that price.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just built a "cheap" AR15.
Plum Crazy lower half "complete" with stock,(all-synthetic)
shipped to my FFL =125.oo (plus 25oo ffl fee).(Gun Broker)

DPMS complete upper "flat-top" 16" light weight 223.
416.oo shipped to me.(Midway USA)
GRAND TOTAL = 566.00
This AR shoots great, no problems at all.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 24, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> I just built a "cheap" AR15.
> Plum Crazy lower half "complete" with stock,(all-synthetic)
> shipped to my FFL =125.oo (plus 25oo ffl fee).(Gun Broker)
> 
> ...



I've been toying around with doing something similar to this....except using a dedicated .22 upper.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 24, 2011)

can you take the stock off to build a pistol ar?


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 25, 2011)

tree cutter 08 said:


> can you take the stock off to build a pistol ar?



Yes


----------



## crab0000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got a DPMS stripped lower for $100 and my step-dad got a Rock River for $125 out the door from Cherokee Gun and Pawn at a gun show. It doesn't seem like a good idea to be able to have the safety on with the hammer down as others said.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=12&t=524131

Might be an exception to the rule, but I'm not paying that much for a stripped lower anyhow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 25, 2011)

tree cutter 08 said:


> can you take the stock off to build a pistol ar?



No..I don't believe you can do this.  It is not a pistol lower, but a Rifle lower.  To build a pistol AR, it has to be a pistol lower....at least that is my understanding.  In talking with someone from the company, I believe they are going to be selling a pistol lower in the future.



crab0000 said:


> I got a DPMS stripped lower for $100 and my step-dad got a Rock River for $125 out the door from Cherokee Gun and Pawn at a gun show. It doesn't seem like a good idea to be able to have the safety on with the hammer down as others said.



It isn't a stripped lower.  It is complete with Trigger assembly and everything.  That is what makes it a great deal.

Oh...and why is it such a big deal to be able to have the safety on with the hammer down?



Wiskey_33 said:


> Might be an exception to the rule, but I'm not paying that much for a stripped lower anyhow.



Again...it ain't stripped.


----------



## butshot (Jan 25, 2011)

You can buy a complete lower from DSA arms for $200.00 plus shipping and FFL fees, total about $230.00 for me. I would rather buy metal for a working gun just to be on the safe side. Plum Crazy might be ok for a dedicated .22 AR, but I wouldn't want to bet my life on it. There are metal lowers out there for $70.00 or less, LPKs for $55.00, stocks run $40.00 to however much you want to pay. You can build a nice lower yourself for $160.00 to $250.00 that will do anything you need without worrying about frame breakage.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 25, 2011)

butshot said:


> You can buy a complete lower from DSA arms for $200.00 plus shipping and FFL fees, total about $230.00 for me. I would rather buy metal for a working gun just to be on the safe side. Plum Crazy might be ok for a dedicated .22 AR, but I wouldn't want to bet my life on it. There are metal lowers out there for $70.00 or less, LPKs for $55.00, stocks run $40.00 to however much you want to pay. You can build a nice lower yourself for $160.00 to $250.00 that will do anything you need without worrying about frame breakage.



Wonder if glock thought about all metal guns and frame breakage

Actually, to me, composite is a plus because of the weight.


----------



## butshot (Jan 25, 2011)

Glocks don't have a buffer slamming the back of the receiver. If Plum Crazy was carbon fiber like the old Professional Ordnance Ars it might work out , but they wouldn't sell for $120.00!


----------



## crab0000 (Jan 25, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> It isn't a stripped lower.  It is complete with Trigger assembly and everything.  That is what makes it a great deal.



Sorry, I wasn't quite awake when I posted this morning.


----------



## LaRue (Jan 25, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...and why is it such a big deal to be able to have the safety on with the hammer down?



1. It's not standard to ARs, meaning it's out of spec, so who knows what else is out of spec in there. There's no reason for it NOT to operate how it should. 

2. As said in the OP, could cause some things breaking.

I don't see the point of this except maybe as a .22 AR.


----------

